# Yup



## Isabellaida (Sep 29, 2017)

So...

I am a fifteen year old girl and I have always had stomach issues, but last year around August I was away at an event and had to sit in a hall watching performances, my stomach got especially worse then and I started getting panic attacks because of my stomach and had to keep on leaving the hall. I was completely embarrassed because it was relieved when I went to the toilet so I thought I had eaten too much curry or something. When I went home it did not go away and I had months on end off of school, I have finally gotten the diagnosis of IBS after months because we were on a waiting list for appointments and they had to eliminate any other things it could be. My IBS does not seem to be triggered by foods but seriously effected by any kind of stress, especially at school.

I, just a week ago moved schools mainly due to the lack of support systems at my old school, I was allowed to leave class etc whenever I needed to, but I was just avoiding every class I had ever gotten anxious and assembly's... nearly everything and I knew I needed to face my fears otherwise I wouldn't be able to go to lectures or anything if I choose to go to university, I also kept on getting reported for my absences even though they were justified, got none of the work I asked for and needed and the general culture of the school sucks and the people too...

I am at the new school but only managed three days out of five and kept on getting really anxious in class and left early two times out of three , I am working with the guidance Councillor and have a card where I can get out of class for ten minutes, I am a bit worried about this because I am accustomed to being able to stay out for as long as I want.

I am hanging out with a really good group of friends and they were really nice but my self esteem is so low now that I keep on thinking they don't actually like me etc. I am also worried that it will seem like I am being really rude when I am getting anxious and therefore am not talking to them. This all sucks because high school is hard enough without this added (I don't know if I can swear so...) $%^T. I consider myself to be an outgoing, extroverted and social person but now IBS and anxiety are changing me. I really like the friend group but I just don't know how I am going to get myself to become a real part of it with all of this....

I wish things were easier and that people could understand but people who don't experience it act like they would be fine if it were them and that its just gross and you are overreacting. Ergh

Sorry for the novel just had to get it out somewhere

Any advice on how to handle stress or ibs... really anything would be appreciated


----------

